

Moles at Major US Providers May Be Granting Direct, Live Access to the NSA, FBI - gridscomputing
http://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001431.html

======
btilly
This is one article that I hope does not sink, and could benefit from a
different title than the one used in the article.

The whole point of this article is to raise awareness that the age-old
intelligence trick of planting moles in companies can explain both how the NSA
could have access, but the targeted companies wouldn't know it. This squares
the newspaper reports with public denials.

~~~
gridscomputing
Thanks. I agree with what you said, and that's why I posted this article. I've
updated the title, do you think it's better now?

~~~
btilly
I like this title better, but I'm sure that a moderator will change it back.
:-(

